# Pussycaster -new Kissa3 guitar on the way



## Kissa3 (Apr 19, 2009)

Hi there folks  it's me again with another amazing new product ! haha...

So, i'm building a new guitar this spring/summer, it's been a few years since I last built a guitar so lets see how this will add out !

Finally some specs:

-A Telecaster/Pussycaster -styled body
-Neckthru with either birdseye-maple neck 5-piece with bubinga, or bubinga neck with rosewood stripes?
-Hipshot bridge
-BKP Nailbomb ? (rusty looks one !!)
-30" scale and same specs as my Catmachin3 guitar about
-Natural finish, oil it perhaps  ?
-Something that I can't remember now as i'm not at home...
-...oh and 8-strings !!

Well hope that will show some of the new upcomming idea 

ANY IDEAS are welcome  and hey, just havin' fun here and building a guitar for meself so no panic, just takin' it easy  !

 ??


EDIT: A snakewood-fretboard would be friggin' A ! if only it wasn't so expensive


----------



## vampiregenocide (Apr 19, 2009)

Any ideas bodywood wise? Cocobolo ebony would look sick if you could get hold of some


----------



## Kissa3 (Apr 19, 2009)

AH SNAP !!!! That's what I forgot !! Mahogany wings  as i've got a pretty cool slab of mahogany already waiting at home, and maybe fix it with a figured top  or just let it be, hmm... lets see now 

and i think 24 frets are more than enough for me


----------



## vampiregenocide (Apr 19, 2009)

Kissa3 said:


> AH SNAP !!!! That's what I forgot !! Mahogany wings  as i've got a pretty cool slab of mahogany already waiting at home, and maybe fix it with a figured top  or just let it be, hmm... lets see now
> 
> and i think 24 frets are more than enough for me



I never even use anthing above the 19th fret  but I'd get 27 frets just for the sake of it lol

Man get some sick dark wood for the top


----------



## Kissa3 (Apr 19, 2009)

Some figured dark wood would be sick as hell !! like walnut or something but i dunno, let's see now >: ) !!

well, I do go to the higher frets every now and then but very rarely as they really do tend to hurt to ears @ live a bit too much >: (


----------



## guitarplayerone (Apr 19, 2009)

i dig the name lololol


----------



## 74n4LL0 (Apr 19, 2009)

I looked for pussycaster shape on google images and OMG...[NSFW]

however everything looks nice  I dig your idea...I'm thinking too of a supertele shaped guitar


----------



## CaptainD00M (Apr 19, 2009)

Sounds like a win to me.

Mahogany wings on an 8 eh sweet... GO BUBINGA! do it!
Also will it have a neck pickup of just be a Hum esquire type, as thats what your post seems to read. And i second Mr Genocide's call for dark top wood... Wenge? LOL sorry had to for the sake of the Roter guys.

Man i miss my old mahogany guitars... Basswood never quite gets that rounded sound i like.


----------



## reptillion (Apr 19, 2009)

74n4LL0 said:


> I looked for pussycaster shape on google images and OMG...[NSFW]
> 
> however everything looks nice  I dig your idea...I'm thinking too of a supertele shaped guitar




Thats cuz you dont have moderate safe search on. The first time i googled it, only one pic came up. After I read your post, I was doomed to find out what it was 

o yah, you need a neck pickup!


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Apr 19, 2009)

pussycaster didn't bring anything relevant up for me, with safe search on or off. I did however see lots of hot, naked asians


----------



## S-O (Apr 19, 2009)

There were indeed nice nekkid azns to be had from google image-ing.

Soudns like a cool idea! Tele shapes have always been cool.


----------



## Beardyman (Apr 19, 2009)

Kissa3 said:


> Hi there folks  it's me again with another amazing new product ! haha...
> 
> So, i'm building a new guitar this spring/summer, it's been a few years since I last built a guitar so lets see how this will add out !
> 
> ...


 

BKP dosent make covers for their 8 string pickups  
But, if someone could convince Tim to start making covers for his 7 and 8 string pickups that would be tastyy.


----------



## bulletbass man (Apr 19, 2009)

Beardyman said:


> BKP dosent make covers for their 8 string pickups
> But, if someone could convince Tim to start making covers for his 7 and 8 string pickups that would be tastyy.


 
find a company that makes them and he'll put his pickups in covers and detail them. Good luck with that though.


----------



## Kissa3 (Apr 20, 2009)

Yo peeps !

Hmmmm dunno, I kinda wanna try out the mahogany as i have some already here but dunno, i'll have a search through what I can find overhere  !

No neckpickup as I never really use it, funny enough, and If I want neckpickup sounds i'll just pick my Catmachin3 for 'em bassy tasters ! 

Damn about the cover >: ( it wouldhave fitted with the colours perfectly !! or just make one meself, not a hard feat 

haha have to google pussycaster now  hot asians = win !

oh yeah and control knobs = 1x volume. Absolutely no need for the tone-button as it just seems to make the tone shittier


----------



## hairychris (Apr 20, 2009)

Snakewood's an interesting material. If you do go that way the luthier's going to need a whole load of replacement tools!


----------



## drmosh (Apr 20, 2009)

I'm pretty certain I'm gonna go for a snakewood fretboard for my next custom. Spoke to the luthier though and he was a bit sceptical because of the climate here, he said it would tend to dry out pretty fast and need a lot of care.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Apr 20, 2009)

A good example of macassar ebony. Makes a gorgeous top wood I think.


----------



## CaptainD00M (Apr 20, 2009)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> pussycaster didn't bring anything relevant up for me, with safe search on or off. I did however see lots of hot, naked asians


 
How is hawt NEEKID women not relevant? 



Kissa3 said:


> Yo peeps !
> 
> Hmmmm dunno, I kinda wanna try out the mahogany as i have some already here but dunno, i'll have a search through what I can find overhere  !
> 
> ...


 
I like EVERYTHING about this design except your lack of neck PU 

Seriously though it sounds wicked id like to make/get an 8 string tele with 24 frets in a similar design... probably for unacompanied jazz of funk.

Id say build covers for your BPK's as those distressed covers/covers in general look the shizzity.

All i can hear are Djents of pure win.

ED: I just went back to the Catmacin3 thread and realized just how many finns are on this site... what is it with Scandinavians and metal? Its freaking great but what is it like national manditory requirement for at least 45% of the population to like metal?


----------



## Kissa3 (Apr 20, 2009)

Finnish people are just so bored that blues won't cut it 

Oh yeah, the luthier will be me ofc so, I NEED A LOT OF REPLACEMENT TOOLS  hahah !

hmmmm damn !! That rosewood is the dogs bollocks ! Just might change the snakewood idea into that rosewood !! should google the tonelike characteristics out and what the certain woods are good at :S ...

oh and neck PU's -well like I said, no need for them to be quite honest in my playing (unless i'm noodlin' jazz or something) so, why bother 

Thanks fo the comments, keep it up guys !


----------



## vampiregenocide (Apr 20, 2009)

Kissa3 said:


> oh and neck PU's -well like I said, no need for them to be quite honest in my playing (unless i'm noodlin' jazz or something) so, why bother



Same here man.

And when are we going to see a kittykiller 7 or something?  you lack 7 strings atm man


----------



## hairychris (Apr 20, 2009)

Kissa3, yeah, snakewood is not something that you want to go near unless you a) have money and b) you're experienced! Snakewood is $500 - $1000 for a log and you may have to throw 80&#37; away before you start. It's also so hard that it destroys tools, and also you have to be aware that spliters & dust are nightmares.

I have this from a luthier who has worked with it! 

Macassar ebony is really nice btw. And oil finish ftw!



drmosh said:


> I'm pretty certain I'm gonna go for a snakewood fretboard for my next custom. Spoke to the luthier though and he was a bit sceptical because of the climate here, he said it would tend to dry out pretty fast and need a lot of care.



I thought that it was very stable _if_ it didn't check when carving? I suppose that climate may have something to add seeing that it's too dense to take any finish. Should be OK if oiled...  Great wood, though, feels like stone.


----------



## Apophis (Apr 20, 2009)

Great idea  8 string tele and a baritone - pure win


----------



## AeonSolus (Apr 20, 2009)

OMNOMOMNOMOMNOMOMNOM.....8 string tele.....


----------



## Kissa3 (Apr 21, 2009)

Yeah, been reading about snakewood and it seems to be a real bitch ! And had a check on neckwoods, starting to look like Wenge-Bubinga is my choice (perhaps?)






sweet !!

Oh and about 7-strings, sorry to say but 8 feels more comfortable than 7 to me  and I don't dare to touch 9's or 10-11's, i'd probably go around the bend !

Yeah tele 8 + a neck like my catmachin3 has, pure win <3 love it to death now ! having to said that, why am I NOT playing ! ta ta ->

EDIT: Oh and if anyones interested, here's the last guitar I built -based on a tele yet again  and no, it's not a warmoth-neck, just did a ibanez-mockup back then and was too afraid to cut it any more for some reason... An semi-hollow Teleblaster ! got a blade PU on the neck and a crappy '59 on the bridge which I hate >: ( gotta change it ! Mahogany body + maple top + neck, ebony-fretboard, basic tele scaling and a cheap-o bridge  might knock this guitar up a notch, BLAM!


----------



## Andrew_B (Apr 21, 2009)

thats a nice top, apart from the knot....

if you havnt done so already, you may want to loosen off the neck screws and pull the headstock to straighten up the neck.... 
your high e looks to be off the fretboard


----------



## Kissa3 (Apr 21, 2009)

actually the high e is quite ok to be honest, might be an optical illusion due to crappy photography  ! But thanks anyway 

Yeah, shame about the top : / but that was the best I could get out of it so ... happy enough  soon this guitar is 3 years old ^_^ !!

Oh man I wish i'd win on lotto or something, need more moneys !


----------



## Andrew_B (Apr 21, 2009)

Kissa3 said:


> Oh man I wish i'd win on lotto or something, need more moneys !


 

hahahaha i know that feeling


----------



## drmosh (Apr 21, 2009)

hairychris said:


> I thought that it was very stable _if_ it didn't check when carving? I suppose that climate may have something to add seeing that it's too dense to take any finish. Should be OK if oiled...  Great wood, though, feels like stone.



Yeah, stability isn't the problem he was talking about. he said it gets pretty damn dry and need a lot of oiling. at least, more than you would usually do.
He's built a fair few snakewood fretboards too, I think I posted some pics on the nile board a while back


----------



## Kissa3 (May 3, 2009)

Damn due to money-issues the guitar is in a hold, gotta get a amp + a cab now first >: ( but i'll try to do some small things now towards the guitar 


i wish i won lotto...


----------



## Apophis (May 3, 2009)

good luck with LOTTO


----------



## Kissa3 (May 7, 2009)

hahaha thanks man !  such an intense game !

btw expect some pictures in the near future, started to draw some stuff on the wood already  (bodywings mainly)


----------



## Apophis (May 7, 2009)

great  as you know we always want PICS


----------



## Kissa3 (May 7, 2009)

oh i do know ! and this evening or tomorrow i'll probably end up taking a few pics of the beta-drawings  hahah


----------



## Heeboja (May 8, 2009)

Nice idea mate! I kinda like the tele look too. If it's done like Jim Roots style and ofcourse Devins old one.

Pardon me, but _Pussycaster_ made me


----------



## Kissa3 (May 8, 2009)

haha yeah the name is lame but that's how you play the game ! (rhyme not intended  !)

it's going to be mainly just like a tele but with some cool bewels here and there and i'm planning on a cut at the end of the body, but lets see, pics this evening if i'm not too tired 

A cruddy 'beta-stage' picture for ye guyes, going to do something to the lower horn and probably do a back cut and a few other changes  haha btw, notice the flying V design that has been rubbed out ?  geez that was a few years ago !






a very minor update of an idea, the upperhorn is too chubby imo, hmmm....


----------



## Beardyman (May 9, 2009)

Thats a very cool shape. Get more work done on it and spoil us with some pics!


----------



## Kissa3 (May 10, 2009)

Yeah i'll probably have a sneakpeak at woods tomorrow for the neck and planning on a ebony top maybe or just have it bare, hmmm dunno, like a blackmachine, ebony top and then the bewels would be without the ebony showing the mahogany, damn, yeah !


----------



## vampiregenocide (May 10, 2009)

Like the shape man, but I reckon it would look better with an Ibby FR sorta shape :


----------



## scottro202 (May 12, 2009)

74n4LL0 said:


> I looked for pussycaster shape on google images and OMG...[NSFW]



I google-imaged pussycaster and got vampiregenocide's avatar


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (May 12, 2009)

scottro202 said:


> I google-imaged pussycaster and got vampiregenocide's avatar



 Lol vampires + pussycasters avatar, sevenstring symbol, sevenstring.org banner, and random naked asian chicks.


----------



## Kissa3 (May 16, 2009)

awesome  ! hahah

dunno, not really fan of the ibbytele but let's see now !

Half of my slob of Curly maple is on it's way overhere in summer it seems  so i'll wait on that to make the neck (+gotta get 4 pieces of other woods, prolly 2 pieces bubinga and 2 pieces something else would be awesome) and a mate recommended a cold sweat ceramic from BKP for a nice clear tone, hmm


----------



## vampiregenocide (May 16, 2009)

Cheesebuiscut said:


> Lol vampires + pussycasters avatar, sevenstring symbol, sevenstring.org banner, and random naked asian chicks.



Google knows what we want 



Kissa3 said:


> dunno, not really fan of the ibbytele but let's see now !



Ah fair enough. I think a tele with that cutout at the back liek your design, and an RG style cutaway for good fret access would pwn.


----------



## Kissa3 (May 26, 2009)

Agh the waiting for the woods is killing me >: ( ! so I decided i'll pimp up one of my 6 stringers and mod it a bit, prolly do a makeover for my dean ml 

and bad news  i'd love to do a proper video with the Roter i own but as bizarre as it is, managed to break both my wrists and can't really play guitar at all now


----------



## S-O (May 26, 2009)

Damn, that took some effort to do


----------



## Apophis (May 26, 2009)

Kissa3 said:


> Agh the waiting for the woods is killing me >: ( ! so I decided i'll pimp up one of my 6 stringers and mod it a bit, prolly do a makeover for my dean ml
> 
> and bad news  i'd love to do a proper video with the Roter i own but as bizarre as it is, managed to break both my wrists and can't really play guitar at all now



how the hell you did that for yourself??


----------



## drmosh (May 26, 2009)

Apophis said:


> how the hell you did that for yourself??



a really unhealthy masturbation addiction


----------



## Kissa3 (May 27, 2009)

a really unhealthy masturbation addiction called "a wooden plank with 4 wheels and a piece of griptape"  yeah my skateboarding is really getting in the way of everything else 

AND suddenly i'm gassing for a Agile -___- mmmh.... But dunno, I guess i'll just try to fight the urge and get this tele built !! Oh and i need a saw apparantly, damn !

Hey, I wondered should I put on a Maple fretboard on the tele, which makes this question pop up -> "which kind of maple is good for fretboard?" would the curly-maple be too soft or so ? 

man I want money (in which I mean, damn i want guitars now ! PLENTY OF THEM !)


----------



## vampiregenocide (May 27, 2009)

Kissa3 said:


> a really unhealthy masturbation addiction called "a wooden plank with 4 wheels and a piece of griptape"  yeah my skateboarding is really getting in the way of everything else



Do me a favour man, watch MTV's 'Scarred' and reconsider the whole skateboarding thing


----------



## SupaCoolMan2005 (May 27, 2009)

Kissa3 said:


> a really unhealthy masturbation addiction called "a wooden plank with 4 wheels and a piece of griptape"  yeah my skateboarding is really getting in the way of everything else
> 
> AND suddenly i'm gassing for a Agile -___- mmmh.... But dunno, I guess i'll just try to fight the urge and get this tele built !! Oh and i need a saw apparantly, damn !
> 
> ...




Man i feel for you..two broken wrists. skateboards only lead to broken body parts . and you mind seems to go everywhere but i think you should follow your instinct and get mass work on the tele when your wrists are all healed. But i dont think you should go for curly maple for a fret board i think it would be to soft for a fretboard personaly. dont know what anybody else has to say about that. and something tells me you should light the skateboard on fire for not letting you play guitar for awhile


----------



## Kissa3 (May 28, 2009)

haha yeah, used to ride semisponsored when i was way younger but that's another story, just some unhealthy excercise  !

Thankfully my right wrist seems to be quite okay  so I can do some stuff, i mean, i can use both hands but i'm not supposed to tease my left arm >< ! But as soon as i get my woods for the tele (and a saw !) i'll start the building asap  ! MEANWHILE, i'll start to fix a old Tokai loverock LP that has just been laying around here for years, gonna knock it up a notch ! (and yeah, pics will follow, i'll just use this thread, i'm so bad at starting threads!)

oh and the maple, yeah I guessed it wouldnt be a good idea -darn ! any suggestions anyone ?


----------



## AeonSolus (May 28, 2009)

i've seen curly maple fretboards, Hell! my friend is building a headless guitar with a mahogany fretboard! but i'd go (which i'm doing with my 8 ) with something weirder, like ironwood, that would add tons of clarity and definition!


----------



## Andrew_B (May 28, 2009)

Kissa3 said:


> Hey, I wondered should I put on a Maple fretboard on the tele, which makes this question pop up -> "which kind of maple is good for fretboard?" would the curly-maple be too soft or so ?
> 
> man I want money (in which I mean, damn i want guitars now ! PLENTY OF THEM !)


 

a maple board has a finish on it, so it doesnt have to be hard as hell and sanded down and polished like rosewood or ebony....

could use any decent hardwood really...
rosewood, ebony and maple are just the woods that were originally used and they stuck....

lots of people are turning to aternate woods now...
wenge, bloodwood, etc

if you see a bit of wood that would be cool as a fretboard, cut a slot and stick a fret in, if the barbs on the tang sit nice in the wood then your good to go... lol


----------



## Kissa3 (May 29, 2009)

Yeah that sounds like a good 'try out' plan Andrew !

well thankfully my left wrist didn't show signs of being broken thru the x-ray  and I've been able to play a bit (tiny amounts at a time tho) ! yay

well, i'll bump this thread once i've got something to bump this with  ! see yer then !


----------

